# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  bunk naposim

## KeepingItBalanced

placed an order online a while ago. i had thought these were lost, but they showed up today. i was checking the authenticity of a supplier. this is all i ordered so a small loss. anyway, recieved fake naposim. poo

 :0piss:  *FAKE GEAR*

----------


## Johner

that ain t lookin fake to me

----------


## Gear

Bad luck bro, ensure you do a source check next time you order online. Better luck next time.

-Gear

----------


## sbeast007

why are u so sure they are fake?

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

Is good, why you say is fake? Dont throw away because is original. 
You have box and prospect also?

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

not enough posts to do a source check :-) . Although I did hear that this place was good.

The reason I think they are fake is they have no nipples at all on the blister packs. I looked, and looked, and looked some more, wishing they'd jump out at me, no nipples! The actual pills though look good, they don't look odd like the counterfit ones with too large of triangles.

They did not come with a box or any paperwork.

----------


## adi185

i think its real... to be sure , test them... in 10 days, need to feel something from this stuff

----------


## perfectbeast2001

must have the nipples...

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

> not enough posts to do a source check :-) . Although I did hear that this place was good.
> 
> The reason I think they are fake is they have no nipples at all on the blister packs. I looked, and looked, and looked some more, wishing they'd jump out at me, no nipples! The actual pills though look good, they don't look odd like the counterfit ones with too large of triangles.
> 
> They did not come with a box or any paperwork.


About what nipples are you talking about? this is original naposim, i have the same lot from pharmacy.

for adi: testing by using is an absurd ideea. many products have active anabolic substances inside (for example metil 3mg), so the user gets gains, but this is not meaning is original and pharmaceutical grade (many are contaminated with poisons)

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

the blister packs will have a small nipple on the top in the center above each tablet

----------


## rafael

yes...im looking at my naposim and it indeed has a tiny nipple on the bubble :P

----------


## Johner

stop talking about a fuken nipple... some noob reads this and looks for a whole tit (aka breast) on his damn blister, doesn t find it and says his stuff is fake get it?

your stuff looks real dude

find the nipple in the pic and win 100 naps lol

----------


## 1819

> stop talking about a fuken nipple... some noob reads this and looks for a whole tit (aka breast) on his damn blister, doesn t find it and says his stuff is fake get it?
> 
> your stuff looks real dude
> 
> find the nipple in the pic and win 100 naps lol


and you've come to that conclusion how? a picture? lot #? just cause the packaging looks good does'nt mean its good. as far as iv'e seen, if it does'nt have the little nipple its bogus.

----------


## Johner

u said it....little nipple

i ve come to that conclusion based on how many original blisters i ve seen so far
enjoy the close up

----------


## 1819

> u said it....little nipple
> 
> i ve come to that conclusion based on how many original blisters i ve seen so far
> enjoy the close up


there is no nipple on his pics. fake. two weeks ago, or so, this was discussed in another thread. different guy asking. similar pics same conclusion...fake. i believe you agreed then.

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

> u said it....little nipple
> 
> i ve come to that conclusion based on how many original blisters i ve seen so far
> enjoy the close up



Johner have we been drinking  :No No:  all night or this people are crazy ?


I told in other thread again and i say it again, DONT F*** POST YOUR OPINION WHEN YOU ARE A TOTAL BEGINNER IN THIS DOMAIN. 

The ORIGINAL NAPOSIM has a small engraved triangle on the tablet. Some tablets are put in the blister with the triangle faced down so are not visible in the pictures, but when you put the tablets out every tablet has triangle.

----------


## adi185

for Muscle Enhancement , ies i know its not good idea, to test them ..  :Smilie:  , i dont remember exactly if blister have nipples , i`ll go next week to a pharmacy and i`ll buy some naposim and , make some pict and i`ll post them 

PS: i live in romania, where naposim are made, and in pharmacy its 100% real

----------


## perfectbeast2001

im very confused about this, are you guys arguing that real naps have a nipple on the blister or not, and none of your bad attitude muscle enhancement, just a straight answer will suffice.

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

Check out the real naposim terapia, this can be a example for the guys that have naps and want to check if its real or not.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I do not see the nipple or raised teat on those blisters... I have bought real naps from source and they had the raised nipple, has this been removed from newer packaging or am i missing something here??

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

This is the old version of the naposim, the tablets are identical to the ones made in present also. only the package and blister printing has been changed.

----------


## oxymed

I have seen a number of lab tests on ones with and without nipples they both test out at 5 mgs so who cares .....it good!

----------


## bigla

hmm gonna have to ponder this 4 a while.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Im well aware of the new and old packaging, you still have not answered the question. You come to this forum like charlie big potatoes, mouthing off at everyone then you can't even answer a simple question...
IMO if they have the little nips they look fine, if not then dodgy but as stated could still test ok.

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

i am not going to answer any of your post anymore, is obvious you have no ideea about this subject.

----------


## adi185

like i promise i was at pharmacy , and bought some box of naposim , look pictures, its real 100% and dont have nipple

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good to me.

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

this discussion is going crazy.

ALL ORIGINAL NAPOSIM HAVE TRIANGLE!

the naps from last pics are made with blitz and the details on the tablet are not available.

----------


## adi185

> this discussion is going crazy.
> 
> ALL ORIGINAL NAPOSIM HAVE TRIANGLE!
> 
> the naps from last pics are made with blitz and the details on the tablet are not available.


 those have triangle too, i aprobe you, all nap have triangle.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If they were purchaed in pharmacy I am sure they are real.

----------


## jamo7777

Looks good to me too

----------


## Gaul

i told it before, nipples are a joke, dont care about them. they mean nothing!

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

> i told it before, nipples are a joke, dont care about them. they mean nothing!



you mean exist naposim tablets without any triangle on them?

----------


## BG

> i am not going to answer any of your post anymore, is obvious you have no ideea about this subject.


Take it easy and act like a grown up.

----------


## judge_dread

Real Naps are just like ME's stuff  :Wink:  he knows his stuff , afterall he's located in europe and we know better as far as it concerns European gear

----------


## adi185

> you mean exist naposim tablets without any triangle on them?


NO!! , all naps have triangles, but not all blisters have nipples..

----------


## kralj321

> like i promise i was at pharmacy , and bought some box of naposim , look pictures, its real 100% and dont have nipple


adi185, you said you live in Romania and that you bought real naposim from pharmacy... can you post pictures of these naps once again, 'cause I don't see any pictures from you... Thanks

----------


## adi185

okay...

----------


## MichaelCC

> NO!! , all naps have triangles, but not all blisters have nipples..


I have to agree with this ...

----------


## adi185

and some older v ersion of naposim, i have 2 blisters at home, 1 empty, 1 full but expired... dont have anymore new naps... untyl i`ll buy again, but take a look at this old naps, dont have nipple.. and its real from farmacy

----------


## kralj321

adi185, thanks a lot for the pictures. 
Now I know that it is not all about the "nipples" and that there are originals without a nipple. 
here are my pictures and I hope these naps are originals. 




*There is no taking of price on the open form. 

Gsxxr*

----------


## adi185

they are real, but pay alot... 10 times more the original price.. from here

----------


## kralj321

> they are real, but pay alot... 10 times more the original price.. from here


I know that price is a little bit high comparing to the price in Romania but at the end I'm glad I got the originals. 
I know that price in Romania is 3,20 RON for 20 tabs but the legal pharmacy I contacted in Romania(Craiova) didn't send goods to other european countries.

----------


## Maldorf

I just looked at my batch of them, and I did find very tiny nipples on the blisters. You really have to look close, I dont think you can see them on the pictures. Some of the blisters it looked like were missing the nipple or they were too small to see. Weird thing is some of the blisters seem to have one nipple in the very center, and others had 2 nipples across from each other on the sides of the blister. All the same batch number. ive used this already and had the results you would expect from dbol . The supplier is well known and trusted too.

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

> I know that price is a little bit high comparing to the price in Romania but at the end I'm glad I got the originals. 
> I know that price in Romania is 3,20 RON for 20 tabs but the legal pharmacy I contacted in Romania(Craiova) didn't send goods to other european countries.



in greece deca is 2.5 euro, in spain the box of winstrol is little over 6 and in egypt the susta is about 60-70 cents. that doesnt mean the price of the black market is not correct.

----------


## kralj321

adi185, I see you have original boxes and paper work of the Naposim and I wonder if you could scan that paper work and post the picture right here. would like to read it...... many thanks

----------


## kralj321

> I just looked at my batch of them, and I did find very tiny nipples on the blisters. You really have to look close, I dont think you can see them on the pictures. Some of the blisters it looked like were missing the nipple or they were too small to see. Weird thing is some of the blisters seem to have one nipple in the very center, and others had 2 nipples across from each other on the sides of the blister. All the same batch number. ive used this already and had the results you would expect from dbol. The supplier is well known and trusted too.


....

----------


## adi185

> adi185, I see you have original boxes and paper work of the Naposim and I wonder if you could scan that paper work and post the picture right here. would like to read it...... many thanks


now i dont have anymore the boxes... i`ll buy soon another boxes and i`ll make picture of paper work

----------


## boyToy

Hey Guys,
I was wondering the same thing about my nap as i got some from a friend that swore by it and anyways he gave me some random packs, anyways i recieved 2 batches, but one batch has the little ' nipple" on the blister and the other does not, other then that the packaging is identical. the package with the nipples expired in 11/2007 while the package without the nipple expires in 02/2009. and when i compare the pills they are identical, the triangles are both the same size, narrow and taste identical, i bit them both, they are not bitter just blan, maybe a little sweet. so I am thinking that it is just a change in packaging where the older version had nipple and the newer ones do not. but if i am incorrect then please let me know as i was wondering the same thing.

----------


## kralj321

> now i dont have anymore the boxes... i`ll buy soon another boxes and i`ll make picture of paper work


adi185, when you buy your Naposim from pharmacy in Romania please check if you can see these "micro" nipples on the "both edges" of every bubble, I show you on the picture. 
You really have to look close and towards the light to see "micro" nipples if they are there. It was hard to capture it on the picture but it's slightly visible.
Please let me know when you do this.

----------


## adi185

on this link who posted before 

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...2&d=1170160933 

, have 2 little nipples, today bought some naps from farmacy and they are with 1 nipple in the middle... depends of the batch number, are real with 2 little nipples and also with 1 nipple...  :Smilie:

----------


## kralj321

> on this link who posted before 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...2&d=1170160933 
> 
> , have 2 little nipples, today bought some naps from farmacy and they are with 1 nipple in the middle... depends of the batch number, are real with 2 little nipples and also with 1 nipple...



adi185, you are the King.... Long live Romania and my Balkans!!!

----------


## adi185

lol.... thnx

----------


## kralj321

> now i dont have anymore the boxes... i`ll buy soon another boxes and i`ll make picture of paper work


adi185, what have happened with paperwork? can you scan it and post it here? thnks

----------


## adi185

when i bought another boxes, maybe tomorrow... last package i saved only blisters..now i`ll save a paperwork too  :Wink/Grin:

----------

